# Yuck!!!! Please help



## liley (Feb 14, 2010)

Yesterday when I came home from picking my youngest up from school....My 15 year old stepson who had already been home suspecioulsly came walking down the hallway from my and my hub. bedroom...I later go in my room to find I huge ball of disgusting toilet paper laying on my bed...with you know what all on it.....Im thoroughly disgusted... In my bed !!!! SO i call his dad who is out of town to tell him and he seemed to not be that bothered by it.....OMG so disgusted...I need to say something to my stepson and dont know what to say or how to say it HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

You have got to kidding. All teenage boys Jack off. It is normal and I wouldnt want a kid who didnt. Why do find a little cum so disgusting.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

I understand the problem. Its not what he did - it was the fact that it was your bedroom AND he didn't clean up after himself. If it had been his bedroom or the bathroom I doubt you would be concerned. I think the best thing is to speak to your husband when he gets home and say that you know its normal for his age but could he talk to his son and explain that he needs to do that in his own space - NOT his parents bedroom. Its nothing he should be ashamed of but your room is YOUR room.


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree. If the problem is him not cleaning up his mess, he should be scolded. Maybe their are some sexual items in the bedromm that excites him.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

If I follow, your concern is that (a) your stepson didn't clean up after himself, and (b) may be having sexual fantasies involving you and/or some of the toys you and your husband use. Is that right?

If (a), you should tell him to clean up after himself. If (b), you should be certain not to be in any way arousing when he's around, and lock up all the toys.


----------



## steve71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Liley, in your situation, for now, I'd keep the discussion very simple: that his sexual activity must happen in the privacy of his own room and that the privacy of your room must not be violated in any way.


----------



## liley (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes I realize all teenage boys do it and yes I am disgusted by HIS CUM....

It is the fact that it was in my room on my bed.....and left there ....

Thanks to you that understood that. LOL

One thing I have a questions about...

The reply that said not to be "arousing" around him.....forgive me if I AM a bit nieve here...but I gues I am not sure what I shouldnt be doing...I mean I am normally fully clothed..with the exception of bathing suit weather..is there something Im missing...I almost think it was intentional to piss me off.. especiallly since his dad was away...


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I have seven kids--five of them boys--and I believe I'd say something like this: "I realize that it is completely natural to masturbate. However, it is not natural to masturbate on your parents' bed and not clean up after yourself. Go into my room right now and pick up the TP with your cum in it, and you throw it in the trash because I'm not going to. Hereafter please don't spank the monkey on my bed. That's not cool."

Seriously. Why beat around the bush? He's 15yo. He knows what's what. Just say it right out.


----------

